# furled leaders



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i have been eye balling these furled leaders and finally bought some.
i like the taper and was wondering if any of you guys use them.
i have 1 in silk. and 2 in mono. they seem to turn over great and with a shorter
tipit i have had some really great results on distance casting.
the mono are almost invisible in the water. 
????
Randall


----------



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

where'd you buy them? i'm thinking about making some but would like a model to build off of.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

They freaking rock at turning over big flys and casting into the wind. I used some at the suggestion of an outfitter on my trip to Cozumel this spring. As predicted, it was extremely windy but the furled leader made it enjoyable. I was able to do things I wouldn't have been able to do with my normal leader system.

Contact John Quigley @ 415-272-4541 or [email protected] for excellent quality furled leaders at reasonable prices.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i got mine at www.streamsideleaders.com really nice stuff.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Orvis carries them, as well.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Randall, If you go to looking for some, Check with Slowride, he makes and sells them. There are a lot of us that use them. Also, if you go dry fly fishing, you can dress them with floatant and really keep the fly on top.


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*Leader*

JQ, i have made a few of the furled leaders and i love them espicially the mono ones wich i make out of 4lb test. Do a search on google and there are several sites that have instructions on how to make them , they are pretty easy to make, once you get the hang of it you can make em in about 5 mins each.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

Aren't worth a **** in the salt.
They were designed for trout two hundred years ago.
They won't turn a heavy (any) fly over in the wind...period.
Lefty's 50/25/25 is the ticket for salt, don't waste your money or your time.
But if you think they make you a better caster, so be it. Use 'em.


----------

